# Alla Kostromicheva with a funny face @ Yves Saint Laurent Spring Summer 2011 Ready-To-Wear x 5



## Q (2 Dez. 2011)

​


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Dez. 2011)

Ich seh da aber nix "funny" an dem "face" ... beim 2. bekomm ich Angst 
:thx: für die Albträume die Nacht


----------



## fritz fischer (3 Dez. 2011)

Baaah,ist die alte hässlich!!!! Da kommt mir die Wurst ohne zu drücken.


----------

